# zelf en alleen



## Alisson Pereira

Hallo!

Zelf en alleen is het hetzelfde?

Kan ik het bijvoorbeeld zeggen?

Mijn vader werkt alleen. Of Mijn vader zelf werkt. (My father works by himself)

Die zinnen hebben dezelfde betekenis?

Geef me alsjeblieft meer voorbeelden.


Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het betekent vaak hetzelfde, maar soms is er een nuanceverschil.

Met "zelf" benadruk je dat:
-je het in je eentje kan doen
-je het in je eentje moet doen

Met "alleen" benadruk je dat:
-er niemand anders is
-er wel anderen zijn, maar die niet meehelpen

Verdomme, zeg! Je had gezegd dat je de afwas ging doen! Ugh, ik zal het wel *zelf* doen!
Verdomme, zeg! Je zou me helpen met de afwas! Ugh, ik zal het wel *alleen* doen!

Ik heb helemaal *zelf *mijn fietsketting weer erop gelegd. Knap van mij, hè!
Ik heb helemaal *alleen* mijn fietsketting weer op gelegd. Niemand wou me helpen!


----------



## Red Arrow

Mijn vader werkt alleen. Er is niemand anders op zijn kantoor.

Mijn vader werkt zelf. Er niemand die het werk voor hem doet.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank u zeer


----------



## eno2

Mijn vader respecteert alleen harde werkers. Hij werkt zelf hard en hij werkt allleen. . 

Alleen= 1 only  (enkel) 2 alone (alleen)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank u zeer


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Corrigeer me als ik fouten maak in mijn digitalisering.

Laat me kijken of ik het begrepen heb.

In de zin van alleen zijn, kan ik dat bijvoorbeeld zeggen?

Er is niemand hier, ik moet het alleen doen.

In de zin dat er meer mensen op dezelfde plaats zijn. Kan ik zeggen?

A: Heb je geen hulp nodig om het te doen?
B: nee, maak je geen zorgen, ik kan het alleen doen.

Nu denk ik aan iets dat ik helemaal niet kan doen. Kan ik zeggen?
Ik kan het zelf niet doen, het is beter dat je een andere persoon kiest.


----------



## eno2

Er is niemand hier, ik moet het alleen doen. IK moet het zelf doen' ' is ook goed...
In de zin dat er meer mensen op dezelfde plaats zijn. Kan ik zeggen?
A: Heb je geen hulp nodig om het te doen?
B: nee, maak je geen zorgen, ik kan het alleen doen.  Ik kan het zelf doen 'is ook goed.
Nu denk ik aan iets dat ik helemaal niet kan doen. Kan ik zeggen?
Ik kan het zelf niet doen, het is beter dat je een andere persoon kiest. Hier gaat 'alleen' niet.

Met 'alleen' leg je MOGELIJKS  de connotatie naar de (betreurde) afwezigheid van (hulp van) anderen. Maar niet noodzakelijk.....Hangt van de context af.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank u zeer


----------

